# Now that I've pressure canned chicken



## yorkiebeebs (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi, I''m new and hope you can give me info and maybe a little confidence.

I've just pressure canned chicken breast according to the directions. My friends eat their canned meat out of the jar but I've read on some of the different websites that you cook it 10min before eating it or it may not be not safe.

I don't have a clue one way or the other. If you are to cook it before you eat it, do you boil it or bake it? I must say that because there seems to be differing opinions I'm a little nervous. My chicken looks very nice and the jars are sealed. 

For those of you who have experience canning meats, what do you do? Thanks


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

I have only canned tuna and pork so far. The tuna we make into sandwiches so there is no cooking of it. The pork is usually used for dinner (nachos, tacos, etc) so it is heated up. I feel that if you canned it according to the directions you are ok to eat it out of the jar. I am sure that someone with more experience will jump in with a better answer than mine but hopefully mine will do until then.

Lillian


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

i did chicken for the first time! and it was delicious! (notice i said "was" i have to make more now!)in the jar and out! I loved the "gelatinous" juice loaded with collagen in it(made very nice broth) and i made chicken and dumplings for dinner last night in a pinch!! I am sooo kicking myself for waiting til i'm 46 to try canning chicken! I will def be looking for sales on chicken i now have my new fav thing to can! wish tuna was cheap enough around here to can! ($12-$15 per lb!!) if you followed directions and they are sealed- eat away! I had several bites of mine last night before i made dinner and it was soo good.


Kris


----------



## yorkiebeebs (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks so much for your response. I know I've read that botulism doesn't have a smell and you can't see it so it's kind of scarey to experience this for the first time especially with a large family.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

DH and I also eat it right out of the jar, though most of the time we heat if up, but not near the 10mn needed to kill/netralize stuff.

I follow the recommendations very closely when I can, so I'm not any more worried about eating my canned food than driving my car. Actually I figure my chances of dieing in a car accident are way higher than getting sick from my home canned foods. 

I've got venison, rabbit and chicken.


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

I asked this question at a canning workshop instructed by our local extension agency and was told it is perfectly fine to eat home canned without cooking it first.

I asked here and was told to be 100% sure it was safe, the food should be cooked first. 

Bottom line, if you processed it according to approved guidelines I don't think you run any more risk of getting sick than you would by eating commercially canned foods.

But that's just my free advice (and worth every penny you paid for it!)


----------



## VT Chicklit (Mar 22, 2009)

I have been told that you heat canned meat up to a temperature of 180 degrees to insure its safety. I take my home canned tuna and leave it in the jar and boil the jar in boiling water for 15 minutes. From past tests useing a digital thermometer, I have found that this heats tuna in the 8 oz jelly jars to the correct temp. I boil 3 jars at one time and place them in the 'fridge until needed. My chicken, chili, or other meats I place in a pan and cook them in their own juices until they are at a safe temp.


----------



## grannybones (Sep 30, 2008)

Been canning meat and eating it straight from the jar for decades. Never got sick and ain't dead yet.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

As coalroadcabin said it is a "degrees of safety issue". In _theory _if properly canned it is safe. In actual _practice_ because of all the variables involved in proper canning, there is documented risk. How much risk depends on the quality of the meat to begin with and how much experience and detailed care was involved in processing it and the methods used.

You have to decide for yourself how comfortable you are with eating home canned meats without further cooking. Clearly some are quite comfortable with the degree of risk, other are not and prefer a guarantee. Further cooking after opening gives you that guarantee.

You are correct that botulism has no odor, no smell, no color and it can be quite deadly. Not to mention salmonella, e. coli, etc. Since my family and I aren't into risks we can easily eliminate, I personally prefer the guaranteed safety that comes from cooking it. Especially with chicken and tuna as they have the highest associated risks. But the choice is yours to make.


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

Sorry for the thread drift - but I wonder how many here eat commercially canned food without heating it? I know I eat commercially canned tuna and chicken without even thinking about food poisoning - but the botulism outbreak a couple of years ago due to food canned by the Castleberry Company shows that you can get food poisoning even from commercial canners. Just curious.

Sorry for :hijacked:


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

My mother canned a lot of meat and her parents canned a lot of meat. This is what she told me: When you open the can, pay attention! If there was an obvious tight seal, you should be fine. If the can opens too easily, then cook it first. Always smell it, as well, and if it's off, get rid of it where the dogs can't get it, no matter what. None of us ever died. 

All in all it's a common sense thing. If you canned it correctly (long enough time in the pressure cooker, good "plink" heard when the cans are sealing on the counter afterwards) and the seal is good when you open the can, you're going to be ok. 

Jennifer


----------

